# Steaming mad



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Arggggh :-(


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Poor you!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yikes - I hope it was 300, not 3000. Is there even a needle long enough to hold that many?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

when's the funeral??
:lol:


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Good job you were using a lifeline.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

murder NOT divorce.................you should know better my girl!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

it was an accident? and the male of the species? sorry have to be the devils advocate! (I probably would have thrown something at him!)


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

I know a good lawyer for your defense but any jury of your peers wouldn't find you guilty.


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

I know a good lawyer for your defense but any jury of your peers wouldn't find you guilty.


----------



## Ellilleen (Jun 14, 2013)

I know a good lawyer for your defense but any jury of your peers wouldn't find you guilty.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness you poor soul,I bet one hubby has a for sale sign around his neck lol!!!!!!


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

How could you be daft enough to trust not one man, but two, with this important job????? You have my sincere commiserations.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wait a minute...you had sharp sticks at hand and didn't use them? That qualifies you for Sainthood!


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Kill, Kill, Kill


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No jury of your peers would blame you.



Kissnntell said:


> when's the funeral??
> :lol:


 :hunf:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh no! At least you had a lifeline, but still...


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> when's the funeral??
> :lol:


LMBO

You are hoot, Kissnntell. Come rub elbows with me so I can get infected.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

My dear, you have my deepest sympathy.

As for other people's responses to your plight, I can honestly say I haven't laughed that hard in a long, long, long, long time. Thanks, I needed a good laugh, and thanks also for putting one heck of a smile on my face that will probably last the entire day.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like that lifeline saved 3 lives - yours, your husband's and your brother's.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I know this wasn't funny, for you, but I have been giggling through reading this entire topic. Great way to start the day and if I am on the jury you are innocent. This could be classed as a crime of passion and I don't mean for your husband.


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Now that I've had a good night's sleep, I'm feeling much better. But my husband is still walking around like a shadow, poor guy. Guess this will be the weekend I'll start to get some of those honey-do items checked off--yes, I'll use his guilt for my own purposes. 

Thank you for your humorous responses. I needed a laugh after being so terribly angry last night!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

It sounds like it would be justifiable homicide to me. I would absolutely testify on your behalf.

Gigi


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Yikes - I hope it was 300, not 3000. Is there even a needle long enough to hold that many?


 :thumbup:


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

You ladies crack me up! And yes, because it was 282 stitches per row and I had to rip back 10 rows to get to the lifeline, I lost just under 3000 stitches. Tiny stitches on tiny needles. We're laughing now, but there was no laughing last night. Although there was a bit of wine drunk in sullen silence after "the incident".


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

JudyK said:


> You ladies crack me up! And yes, because it was 282 stitches per row and I had to rip back 10 rows to get to the lifeline, I lost just under 3000 stitches. Tiny stitches on tiny needles. We're laughing now, but there was no laughing last night. Although there was a bit of wine drunk in sullen silence after "the incident".


That's my girl!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ur not that far away ... meet u 1/2 way!!



GinB said:


> LMBO
> 
> You are hoot, Kissnntell. Come rub elbows with me so I can get infected.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Kissnntell said:


> ur not that far away ... meet u 1/2 way!!


Ohhhhh, you're right! Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hafta gimme extra time cuz lil elec scooter only goes 4.5mph!! lolol



GinB said:


> Ohhhhh, you're right! Sounds like a plan.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Killkill,i would be streaming mad too if that happened to me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

cakes said:


> murder NOT divorce.................you should know better my girl!


Check with Guido and Knuckles. I think there's a discount or BOGO.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I learned a long time ago that you can never depend on a man to help you - LOL. The next time, just lay the garment you are knitting down on a flat surface, then measure it.

P.S. Being Single has many, many advantages - LOL!


----------



## Sheena (Sep 14, 2011)

Poor man must be feeling awful. Time to kiss and make up, surely. I'll bet he didn't understand why not to let go, or what would happen if he did.


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

3,000 stitches!! I can't bear the thought!!


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with Joan Thelma. Use a flat surface to measure it on or better yet. If you have a garment that you love the length off lay it flat on a surface or pin your new garment to it to check the length. I have had to use this method for years as I am the woman in the house and my menfolk have no clue what to do (even if I give them gentle instructions) with any project that involves wearable fabrics. They can all fabricate anything form steel or wood. And the boys do upholstery but it you wear it on your body forget it. Hems are not anything they understand. 
Bravo for not killing either one of the men involved on the spot. You deserve a good dose of chocolate every hour that you reknit what you had to frog!


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 16, 2012)

Joan Thelma said:


> I learned a long time ago that you can never depend on a man to help you - LOL. The next time, just lay the garment you are knitting down on a flat surface, then measure it.
> 
> P.S. Being Single has many, many advantages - LOL!


That is so true :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

Yikes!! Did he sleep on the couch that night ? Km so sorry how frustrating for you :°{


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

Evil men, how dare they!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Did you at least have a really good cry right there in front of him? Men hate when women cry so that would be a really good payback for that crap.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

The 3000 stitches probably includes many rows of knitting.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Exterminate, exterminate.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I LOVE this group!!!!! I'm with you except - death is too kind. Find many ways to make them pay - for years. [note to self: NEVER trust this job to anyone but another knitter.]


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Don't you mean your late husband. ? ???


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

martina said:


> Don't you mean your late husband. ? ???


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

About the time you decide to trust the male species, they up and blow it again. You may get some pity yarn out of this!


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

oooooohhhh..... I'm speechless..........


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Aaaarrgghhh!!!!! Definitely grounds for divorce!! But before you do use those sticks on both of them!!! lol! Never trust your man where knitting is concerned lol!! I feel for you!


----------



## GrandmaDi (Jul 8, 2013)

JudyK said:


> Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


He'll be lucky if divorce is the worst thing that happens!!


----------



## TNnanaof4 (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my........ Is there a cast on his body somewhere?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Be aware that if murder is on the cards, there is a long prison sentence involved, and no knitting allowed, as needles are classed as weapons. You definitely have grounds for divorce though..... cruelty. And then you take advice and frog your garments on the floor.


----------



## elainesak (Oct 23, 2011)

Was he being passive aggressive? Next time, put all your stitches on a long length of scrap yarn (to get it off the needles safely and try it on - believe me, it's worth the time) and THEN try it on. If you lose stitches, there would be no one to blame. Saves blood, sweat, tears and marriages! :shock:


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm knitting a sweater in the round bottom up with cables. I ripped it out once about 2,000 stitches. Now I am weaving up any dropped stitches and not ripping out. But after ripping out, I must say I am more careful


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

See? Just another reason why God didn't make men to have babies!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Be aware that if murder is on the cards, there is a long prison sentence involved, and no knitting allowed, as needles are classed as weapons. You definitely have grounds for divorce though..... cruelty. And then you take advice and frog your garments on the floor.


They are teaching knitting in prisons now


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Make him sleep out in the doghouse!!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah Bless him, the poor man must have felt awful. Well someone had to take his side!!!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Is he badly injured - yet?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I am speechless as to what I'd have done next. :-( :-( :-( 

Are either of the MEN still alive?


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Kissnntell said:


> when's the funeral??
> :lol:


I want to come and celbrate at this funeral.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> Be aware that if murder is on the cards, there is a long prison sentence involved, and no knitting allowed, as needles are classed as weapons.


And how did you acquire this knowledge (or save it for future reference), may I ask?????? (giggles)


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Think I would put in a life line before handing needles over to a man again..LOL!!!! I hope you have a dog house for them to share for a while. Like maybe 10 years or so!


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

One more proof to NEVER EVER depend on a man! :roll:


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Grounds for divorce. No way. That is a shottin offense.


----------



## knit4pleasure (Feb 12, 2012)

OOhh....drat! "It was the best of times, it was the worst of times..."
"Pick up and "Carry on, dearest!"


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

As much as it is a pain in the neck to do, next time, slip the stitches on a very lonnnnnnnnnnng piece of scrap yarn, tie securely and then you can slip it over your head without the help of dingbats that can't hold on to a needle. It has to be less time consuming then ripping out to the life line, picking up stitches and having to reknit. I take my hat off to you. The fact that your husband is not in an ICU ward in the nearest hospital shows a LOT of self control. Had you killed him, all you needed was one knitter on the jury and you would have been acquitted.lol You have my deepest condolonces.


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

You made a mistake in your work. You asked these men to help and when they also made a mistake you are upset with them??? Really? They did their best. We all make mistakes. Give them a break!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Arrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I feel your pain!

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I was wondering how long did it take for the ER doctors to get the needles out of him??? all kidding aside I am very sorry.. I know you will sort it all out.. it just takes calming down a little before you can get there.. I just wish I could come over and help you with it... get a good light and a clean table... and banish him and all other distractions from the house/room.. oh and I would inform him that dinner is on him and he had better make it a good one because after all of that you will be starving


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Double argggh


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

JudyK said:


> Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


Just divorce? Could be grounds for murder...


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

JudyK said:


> Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


The next time you want to try it on just run a thread, very quickly through the last row, leave a lot of yarn on each end. That takes a minute but it sure saves the nerves and 
all 3000 stitches are safe. 9a


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Valjean said:


> Oh my goodness you poor soul,I bet one hubby has a for sale sign around his neck lol!!!!!!


 :lol: He's going to grow a long white beard before any of us take her up.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope he was running fast!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Ditto your Arrrrrrgh!!! I'm so sorry that this happened to you!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

JudyK said:


> I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


In *all* states. Double Arggggh!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

GinB said:


> And how did you acquire this knowledge (or save it for future reference), may I ask?????? (giggles)


Haha... Not by experience may I add or I would have known about the knitting lessons in prison. Just a cheeky comment. BTW... Jeanbess, how do you know about this subject of knitting lessons????? Chuckle.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Big OOPS!!!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh No. :-(


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Sheena said:


> Poor man must be feeling awful. Time to kiss and make up, surely. I'll bet he didn't understand why not to let go, or what would happen if he did.


I bet he does now!! :evil:


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

One word, DEATH


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Jail time at least. Definitely Grand Larceny for taking thousands of stitches or Justified Homicide if you kill him (lol). You will have many, many KPers testifying on your behalf!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Never trust a nonknitter with such a chore. That's why I always run a cord through the stitches if I want to check whether the length is correct. You also get a more accurate gauge of the length that way. But you do have my sympathy and you did admirably restrain yourself if they are both still alive.
ellie


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

My sympathy to you!! But to trust a MAN, much less TWO MEN, my dear!

Better to put needle caps on! Or use a wine cork.


----------



## meadowmadcow (Feb 18, 2012)

I think leaving him to suffer wondering what you are going to do would be fun - in case he thinks you have forgotten I'd make sure I referred to "yarn" or "wool" on a regular basis. If they have favourite sweaters (not ones you knitted of course) when they next need washing I'd mention about how easy it is to shrink things in the washing. Added to that I would point out that any knitting related trip you wish to make will be chauffer driven and lunch is on him!! Down to you to decide how many trips will cover the 3,000 stitches!!

I trained my boys when they were young and hubbie was at work to knit and wind wool etc so I go to them for help and leave hubbie to put the kettle on!!!!


----------



## wyldwmn (Jun 11, 2013)

JudyK said:


> Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


Well, maybe you can turn this into a money-making opportunity. If someone comes to my house and does damage to my property, they have to reimburse me for the repair. So, if you calculate the time it takes to recoup one stitch correctly and the dollar value for that time, then multiply that by the number of stitches and give them a bill for the total dollar amount, then think how much money you would have to buy more yarn? Could be far more advantageous than a divorce, especially if you keep doing it and it takes them a long time to catch on to the ploy.


----------



## Jimcasmom (Jun 18, 2011)

Not a jury in the world would convict you!!!!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

They just don't listen!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd replace the point on hubby's head with point protectors on my needles to hold the stitches. I feel your pain.....


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Men cannot multitask. I would just kill him off
Problem solved. (Only kidding)


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

oh noooooooooooooooo .... deep breath, breathe, and start all over again .. UGH !! lol


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

What did he say when he got up off the floor?!!!!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

THAT was the noise I heard!


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

I have learned to put the rubber tips on my needles whenever I need to try something on or if I leave the room to do something. Much more harmony in the marriage since I started doing this. I feel for you!!!!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Was that the screaming I heard here in Pittsburgh???? You had every right! Hope all works out well soon. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I would make his wear a sign around his neck all day, stating how bad of a husband he is by not obeying his wife. Then go out in public wearing that sign. lol I bet he will know better next time.


----------



## Banty Hen (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll bet he took his eyes off what he was doing so he could watch the football game! Some men just "don't get it".

If I send my husband to the store to get 3 items, with EXPLICIT explanations, including sketches, of exactly what I want, he'll come home with something different.

Men are an entirely different species! I'd be so furious, I'd make him "pay", somehow!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Cardinal rule: never let a non-knitter touch your knitting while it's still a WIP.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, dear!!!

Ramona


----------



## Furface (May 4, 2013)

I have ripped out the front of a sweater (I kid you not!). 15 times. Know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

It's a pity we don't use stocks for punishment any more. You could leave him in a public place with his hands and feet sticking through the holes, and passers-by could use his hands for winding skeins of yarn and his feet for sock-stretching.


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am not that good of a knitter yet to have had to rip that many stitches out but I did restart my 1st sock 3 or 4 times and it is very frustrating to rip out that many stitches let alone 3000. I might not speak to him for 3000 years, 1 year per stitch. Then only if he made it worth my time.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Make your husband read all these comments....that should put the fear of death into him.


----------



## ohgirl48 (May 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a pity we don't use stocks for punishment any more. You could leave him in a public place with his hands and feet sticking through the holes, and passers-by could use his hands for winding skeins of yarn and his feet for sock-stretching.


I like this comment the best so far!!! LOL


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

next time try putting it on stitch holders.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

cakes said:


> murder NOT divorce.................you should know better my girl!


No jury would convict you. Besides, if you divorce him, you'll have to split the stash.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a pity we don't use stocks for punishment any more. You could leave him in a public place with his hands and feet sticking through the holes, and passers-by could use his hands for winding skeins of yarn and his feet for sock-stretching.


Excellent Idea!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Yikes - I hope it was 300, not 3000. Is there even a needle long enough to hold that many?


YIKES indeed -- sounds like several rows or more got involved.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

obxamom said:


> Yikes!! Did he sleep on the couch that night ? Km so sorry how frustrating for you :°{


Maybe he made it to the couch once he had the strength to get up off the floor.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't believe he was still alive when you wrote this. If you want to reconsider we can help you hide the body in a yarn stash and no one will ever know.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

gloriam said:


> I can't believe he was still alive when you wrote this. If you want to reconsider we can help you hide the body in a yarn stash and no one will ever know.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Judy K, on the bright side ... I think a couple guys OWE YOU big time. I'm sure there is a big favor you will need to call up one day soon. Or, you could be pretty dangerous holding this 'accident' over their heads, e.i. terrorism. :twisted: Like the government says "Never let a good disaster go to waste."


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Hopefully you were able to tink back that row and be on track again.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

BIG HUG!


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> Judy K, on the bright side ... I think a couple guys OWE YOU big time. I'm sure there is a big favor you will need to call up one day soon. Or, you could be pretty dangerous holding this 'accident' over their heads, e.i. terrorism. :twisted: Like the government says "Never let a good disaster go to waste."


Ah, the advantages of a devious mind.........


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

No. no, no, kp'ers!!! Revenge is a dish best served cold - or hot in this case: Recipe as follows:

Cook a pan of potatoes and mash with salt, pepper and butter.

Fry some onions (and if the deserved is going out, throw in lots of garlic).

Into pie-dish add one lovely big tin of dog-food (with gravy).
Mix in the onions and garlic.
Top with mashed potato and brown in the oven or under the grill.
Serve with a vegetable full of goodness (wind-making properties) such as brussels sprouts. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

dlarkin said:


> Kill, Kill, Kill


I agree--Kill, Kill, Kill. Hope you can sort out the count and finish the sweater.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

gingjan said:


> No. no, no, kp'ers!!! Revenge is a dish best served cold - or hot in this case: Recipe as follows:
> 
> Serve with a vegetable full of goodness (wind-making properties) such as brussels sprouts. :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


The trouble with the veggie with wind-making properties is she may have to suffer from the smelly consequences.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I always string a lifeline about 2 foot longer than normal when I want to try something on to check fit. That way any dropped stitches can be slid back on the needle without having to frog back to the lifeline put in for the pattern.


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

So funny that you say that, read my signature! Hee hee


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

forgive forgive!


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

alpajem said:


> The trouble with the veggie with wind-making properties is she may have to suffer from the smelly consequences.


Actually u get used to it!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ugh! Well, he will just have to take you to the LYS and buy U some WONNERFUL yarn to make it all up to you......Tee hee hee...


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I never ask anyone to do that for me. It may take longer but I put those live stitches on a long piece of yarn, take them off the needles and try it on myself. Yes I'd want to kill him also, but your knitting is not as important to him as it is you. Kids and men, what do you do, gotta have them in your life.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Grounds for divorce from your husband. Ok. But what about your brother?sorry for your lost stitches and time. Maybe some point protectors or rubber bands next time?


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh NOOOOooooooo! yes, I think this IS grounds for divorce or murder!!! lol


----------



## Keispa (Dec 30, 2012)

Now don't get mad at me for saying this! And I haven't read all the 9 pages of posts so this could be a duplicate. BUT! Never trust a man who doesn't knit with your knitting. Call on a fellow knitter to help. I'm only 6 hours north of you. Call me. Would have taken less time than picking up all those stitches. Well just trying to put a little humor into a sad situation.. Really sorry to hear this. Hope you straiten out your count soon. Pam


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Ugh! Well, he will just have to take you to the LYS and buy U some WONNERFUL yarn to make it all up to you......Tee hee hee...


I agree, he will need to buy you some wonderful, marvelous yarn to make up for it. And your brother will have to buy some for you as well. Well, you can live in hope. LOL. Lots of crafty hugs


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

JudyK said:


> Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


So sorry for what happened after all your hard work.

Next time wrap an elastic band several times around each needle tip, and you won't need anyone's help.


----------



## CYFFAN (Oct 24, 2012)

OH NO!! It may be grounds for murder in some states too....!!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you finished writing his obituary yet? This does remind me. I designed and knitted a beautiful Aran sweater for a dear friend. The first thing he did was spill Cherry Coke on it. Then he threw it in the washer and said he now has it hanging in his closet.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> Have you finished writing his obituary yet? This does remind me. I designed and knitted a beautiful Aran sweater for a dear friend. The first thing he did was spill Cherry Coke on it. Then he threw it in the washer and said he now has it hanging in his closet.


Did it shrink or did the stain not come out?


----------



## franny3000 (Jan 19, 2013)

OMG, I hope they appreciate they re still alive.
Your constraint is admirable, m'dear.
I send you good wishes and large doses of patience.
And the truth is they stand there bemused and wonder what is the fuss!
I love my DH dearly, and I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

JudyK said:


> Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


I'd be afraid the same thing would happen to me. I think some nice hand-dyed silk or alpaca would make you feel better, don't you? It's the least those guys could do. In fact, they should EACH get you some! Try rubber bands, wrapped tightly on each needle next time.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

Ohhhhh....


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Um .. um .. what about an ant mound and a liberal coating of honey?!


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thea said:


> Um .. um .. what about an ant mound and a liberal coating of honey?!


How creative we knitters can be.LOL. But this is such a serious offense.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Thea said:


> Um .. um .. what about an ant mound and a liberal coating of honey?!


Good one Thea and I love the dragon in your avatar.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you, if in any case you "murder" him, use the TEMPORARY INSANITY please!! :?



JudyK said:


> Just need to vent. I am 3/4 of the way through the Paulie cardigan, nary a dropped stitch and asked my brother and husband to "hold onto the needles and don't let go," so I could slip it on for a length check. I bet you can guess what happened next. Yep. He let go. Close to 3000 stitches had to be ripped back to the lifeline and now my count is all off. I'm sure this is grounds for divorce in some state. Arggggh...


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

alpajem said:


> Good one Thea and I love the dragon in your avatar.


Thanks, Alpajem.  :thumbup:


----------

